# Blue Bottle



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Have a SO Guatemala on from them at the moment. As ever with US coffee, a bit disappointing as espresso (to the extent that customers wanting espresso are directed to the Notes Huila). Not bad in milk, but needs pulling really short, as it's really quite roasty.

I'm hoping my other US beans are better.

JP


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it roasted in the U.S. and shipped over? Maybe it doesn't travel well?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Roasted there and brought back by a customer in hand luggage. Heard the same story re. roast profile from other shops as well.

JP


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I had a tonne of blue bottle when I was over in SF last year, mostly pour over for breakfast and it tasted great, has a few spros and they were all tasty. In SF the majority of roasters seemed to be roasting quite dark, grinding on Roburs and pulling shorter shots. The lightest roasts were from Ritual in mission district and there was much more acidity going on but still had a dark, roasty undertone they were also rocking Roburs. They didn't seem to be trying to hit the sweet EY zone at all, but it's just what's going on over there at this point in time I guess.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I had some Blue Bottle Guatemala Bella Vista from a visit and I agree - 'twas to the darker side of things but as you say - much more palatable as brewed.

Don't know what it is - perhaps there is a legacy of percolator coffee that is omniscient in their coffee culture?

Saying that I have had some shit hot stuff from Intelligentsia, Madcap, and Stumptown though.

Thinking about it I believe the most recent Square Mile 350g bags are the same as the ones Intelligentsia use.


----------

